# 2007 2.0 TFSI Roadster - Shock/Spring Replacement



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Hi, I have it a pothole and it snapped the coil spring on the drivers side, I would like to get a used shock for the drivers side, saves me playing with coils, I dont want to buy a new pair of shocks for various reasons, I have been told by a few people that If i buy a used shock with similar mileage I could get away with not buying a new pair as it would be similair wear to the passengers side,

My question is the part numbers on the shock, My part number is 8J0413031K, I found one with a part number 8J0413031H, same year, engine and gearbox, seems to be the coupe rather than a roadster, would this shock still work or will it be higher/lower comapred to the passengers side.

If you guys strongly reccomend I stay away from a used shock or look at a pair of new springs for the front let me know, It would mean I would have to wait a couple of months to buy one and get a garage to fit it.


Thank you


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

You are using the words “_shock_” and “_coil spring_” interchangeably but they are two separate things.
Do you have a broken spring or a defective shock absorber?

Additionally, the p/n you listed, 8J0413031K is for a strut which is a specific type of shock absorber (Struts are shock absorbers but not all shock absorbers are struts)

Struts should be replaced as pairs, and considering the labor involved it makes no sense to replace with used. If you are just talking about a coil spring, then it might be worthwhile to replace with used if you can find one with the same color dots as your current set.


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Sorry for the confusion, the spring has broken, but it’s easier to change the whole strut/shock that has a spring preloaded already than for me to just change the spring and pay someone to do it.
I can change the whole shock/strut myself, I’m just seeing if that last letter at the end will make a big difference between mine which is K and the one I’m looking at but which is H 

I do know that it’s better to change for a pair, but Ican’t afford to do a pair at the moment


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

There is more to it than that. Strut p/n's may be different between coupes and roadsters, but on top of that there are a couple of dozen coil spring combos that can be mated with the strut to compensate for weight differences (depending on engine / transmission / fwd-awd / options) 

If you are going to replace the whole assembly w/ used it would be best to get both sides from the same donor car (preferably with similar options).


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If you can find a matching spring (using colored dots for reference) or a set from a vehicle that is similar enough to yours and you have the ability to replace a strut assembly youself then I would suggest removing your strut assembly(s) take them down to a local tire & shock shop and ask them to replace the spring for you (cheapest solution since you are only paying for a spring)

They have the tools to quickly compress, remove & replace your coils in a couple of minutes. Shouldn't cost much. Once done bring them back home and reinstall.


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you, I’m starting to look at that option now, I’m looking at some springs now, they are still a bit, seem to be finding lowering springs only but I’ll have a deeper look, the car is on 19s and is about 2.5 finger spaces not sure can go lower without rubbing, found a shock that’s the same model as mine, £80 for that shock, hes a bit expensive considering all the other model numbers are under £50, but it might be my only choice, I haven’t checked the condition of my shock as well, I’m going to have it jacked up and take a closer look without the wheel installed to see if I can get away with a set of springs, as that might be the more sensible approach to this,as you have said.

thanks


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

I have also looked at "Prosport"/ stance coil over kits, are they any good/bad, will they perform worse than the used shocks that are on the car? I have heard of them having quality control issues, but have heard some say they are still good and will alst long, 

just weighing my options, I managed to find a used set of shocks both driver and passenger sides, off a TDI TT, not sure if sag/ride height will be a big difference. I have looked at coils, I got cquotes back of over £400 incl parts and labour, still looking for a garage that will just install the spring instead of all the labour work just for comparison.

Thanks


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

What colors are the paint dots on your front springs?








Example: Yellow, green, orange, orange


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Yellow, Green,Pink,Pink


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Per the *Workshop Manual* note shown below, there are two ways to verify the coil springs on your vehicle -

• Color code
• Spring allocation PR number located on the vehicle data plate.

If the color code (colored dots) are no longer visible, then you can use the PR codes.

If you look at your *vehicle tag* you will find a list of PR codes. These identify the features and factory options that came with your vehicle.

To figure out what the PR codes mean, you'll need a VAG PR decoder like the one *here*.

In the example below, this is my vehicle tag with the two PR codes needed to determine the correct spring replacements. Once you have them, go to a parts website like this *one*, and look for the part number with both PR codes (or dot patterns if they're still visible) to find the correct OEM part number.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Teix said:


> Yellow, Green,Pink,Pink


Looks like p/n 8J0411105E. If you could find a used one that would be optimal.

You might be able to use p/n 8J0411105F if you replace as a matched set? (I have yet to find a spring color decoder, but it appears there is an incremental weight difference as you go up / down the alphabet. "D" or "F" would be closest to "E" and there is a used set on eBay USA MK2 Audi TT Front Coil Spring Suspension Genuine Oem 2008-2015 | eBay )

As far as the ProSport coilovers go, you get what you pay for. Plenty of Youtube videos demonstating how poorly cheap eBay coilovers perform. Unless your exsisting shocks are damaged, you are better off keeping your originals.
Additionally, If you are going to go through the trouble of replacing your shocks / struts outright you should also budget for new strut top-mounts, bearing races, bump stops and isolators.

If you are on a budget, the cheapest thing you can do is to replace the one thing that is broken and that is the coil. If everything is worn and you want to upgrade then a Bilstein B-12 kit or a mid-priced coilover set would be a good option (but you're talking ~ £800 -1000 for the kit).


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Thanks guys, when the spring snapped I thought it was going to be simple 😂 , I have ordered some springs of amazon (Pair) that apparantly are for my car, I believe they will be the Sline springs though, I dont have an Sline, but I am assuming because im changing both front springs as a pair I should be fine, with the addition of a lower ride height, I have someone who can install the springs on the shocks for me, I think hes charging £50 to do both.


----------



## motornoter (Jul 16, 2012)

I recently had a pair of new springs fitted to the rear of my V6 convertable before the Haldex unit went west. Ended up purchasing Audi sourced units as all the usual outlets weren't able to supply the correct spec. As Swiss rightly says, so many different combinations and it's important to get the correct one for ride height, bounce rate, etc. In the end I ended up paying £130 per spring from the dealers, which was far more than expected, but at least the coloured dots match the correct the chart Swiss so kindly supplied.


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Thank you, 
going direct always seems like the way to go, sellers on ebay for the shocks seem to have cleaned there shocks so nicley to the point they removed the colour dots, I have gone for the amazon ones for now, if its a issue I will return them and source something else, I dont want to spend to much money as im waiting for spring time so I can sell the car in a better climate, I think I have only done 200 miles in the last 4 months because of unreliability and had it off the road for 2 months beginning of the year and 1 month in july and another in september, unfourtunatley the car just seems to be to unreliable for me to keep and everytime one issue gets sorted another arises, thats just the main reason of going for cheap springs, if the car was reliable I would have no problem paying for a set of coilovers all round.

Thanks for the help, hopefully I get the springs installed on Wednesday, and then I will just rep[ort back here for the results.


----------



## Teix (Dec 10, 2021)

Cant get the bolt for the drive shaft off, and the weather has been horiffic this week with heavy rain and wind, so ive stopped and put everything back today, I was waiting for some garages to get back to me for a quote to take the car and do the work, car cant be moved so the garages cant take it, so im waiting for some better weather and I will have to give it a go again maybe in couple of weeks, guess i will be cycling to work for a few more weeks 😂


----------

